# DIY Brake Pads/Rotor Front/Rear 2000 Passat 1.8T FWD



## racerboy784 (Jan 30, 2003)

Questions:


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: DIY Brake Pads/Rotor Front/Rear 2000 Passat 1.8T FWD (racerboy784)*


_Quote, originally posted by *racerboy784* »_Questions:
- Does anyone have a DIY guide on how to remove and install stock brake pads and rotors on a 2000 Passat? 
- If anyone has done it and can give some pointers?
- Do I need special tools other than sockets, torque wrench etc? 
- I have seen the 06 Passat and wondering if I also required to plug my laptop in. 
Thanks. 

Details on Pad/Rotor change out for 2000 Passat.
To remove front pads..you need 8mm allen socket to pull the caliper guide pins, then 17 or 18mm..(cant' remember which







) to remove caliper carrier to pull rotors.
To remove rear pads...you need 13mm socket for lock bolt on guide pins and 15mm open end wrench (thin section to hold guide pin while you remove lock bolts..I ground down a spare wrench). You DO NOT have to remove rear carriers to change rotors..just remove lock screw and angle rotor out. The B5 Passats don't have the electronic parking brake (thanks for that complexity VW http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif ) so you don't need VAG Com to change pads.
Installation tips:
Clean and regrease the guide pins with "synthetic caliper grease"
Rear lock bolts come with preapplied thread locker and "are not to be reused"..I just wire brush the threads and use some Loctite Blue on em. I smear just a little antisieze on the inside bore of the rotors and on the lock screw threads to prevent corrosion and make next rotor change ez. Torques: 
Front caliper guide pins:18 ft lb
Front carrier bolts: 89 ft lb
Rear guide pin lock bolts:26 ft lb
Wheel lugs: 89 ft lb 
To minimize brake squeal and rattle..get new anti rattle clips for front calipers at dealer, and apply "Brake Quiet" to the pad backs (if your pads don't come with antisqueal shims glued on) and apply a little Synthetic grease to the areas where pads ride on in the carriers. Good luck! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## racerboy784 (Jan 30, 2003)

Thanks for the response. Thisis really good info. 
Do you also have a recommended shop mannual publisher for future references as well?
Thanks!!!


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (racerboy784)*

Bentley is the "official shop manual for VW"....if you can wait till end of year...my Passat is movin on...due for a change...and my Passat Bentley will be on the market..I see you're local so could be no freight sale! Good luck with the brake job..IM me if you run into an issue..I've done brakes on VW's forever.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## racerboy784 (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: (spitpilot)*

Would you mind if I buy it from you and if you ever need it back, I'll lend it back to you or if you're ok to lend it to me just for my brake job?
If so, PM me with your contact info. 
Thanks!


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (racerboy784)*

There are only 4 pages in the gadzillion pages on changing pads 'n rotors..I've given you 90% of the info in my post!...just go for it! One other thing..to retract rear caliper pistons you need to go to Autozone and borrow the caliper retraction tool set..the piston needs to be rotated clockwise while compressing to reset the ebrake adjuster. DO NOT try to compress rear pistons with just a C clamp..that works OK for fronts but you'll ruin rears if you don't turn pistons while compressing! Autzone has tool set loans out for free..at least down here they do! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

